# Workhorse Offers Professional Package 3



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Workhorse takes some of the guesswork out of getting started in the screen printing business with its Professional Package 3. The Mach six-color, four-station manual press is a great startup machine and capable of handling orders ranging from 50 to 200 pieces per hour. 

The Mach is coupled with the 36-inch Wash-It. This sink is made of solid, waterproof steel construction and will fit a standard 23-inch by 31-inch screen. 

Expose your screens with the Luminator. This unit has a UV fluorescent light source and is ideal for exposing any type of athletic printing or simple traditional designs. 

The Super Seca 18-inch by 18-inch flash cure has a ceramic infrared heating panel with three heat reflectors to help trap heat to prevent it from escaping and provide enhanced edge curing. 

Rounding out this package is the Powerhouse 2608 quartz conveyor dryer. It has a 26-inch wide belt and features Flash Phase, which at the flip of a switch speeds production by raising garment and ink temperatures quickly in the first heat zone. 

Workhorse Products offers a full range of manual and automatic screen printing equipment. It specializes in startup packages as well as training and on-going education for beginners and veterans. Workhorse has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala and China. 

For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

